# Harting Hill Car Park near Chichester



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone know if it is possible to wild camp at Harting Hill Car Park, near Chichester, West Sussex?

Or even it we could get into the car park for an afternoon in the Motorhome? Not sure if there is a height restriction barrier up.

If not suitable for wild camping does anyone know of any other places in the Chichester area that we could try??

Thanks
Julie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Julie

no problem day parking there; no height barrier - NT guys come & lock up at night, may not take kindly to overnighters! I'm not sure whether they had signs up last time I was there. There are a couple of laybys on the B2144(?) from Chichester which would be reasonable quiet. Chichester itself may be difficult for overnighting, not aware of likely spots.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Mike,

I am running the 100 mile South Downs Way relay in a few weeks time and wanted to practise my leg from Hill Barn, Cocking to Harting Hill. 

Don't suppose you know if the Hill Barn car park has a height barrier? I was only there in my car 3 weeks ago but as I was in the car I didn't take notice   !! As I have to run out and back it doesn't matter which car park I park at (so long as I can get in :lol: ).

Julie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, sorry don't know that one, Julie :roll:


----------

